# a great day for me



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Went to west branch today and got 3 bunnies on three shots what a beautiful day to hunt. Dogs ran the rabbits ragged today.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hey, let me know when you are goin some time, i don't really hunt, but like to go for some rabbits, are they your dogs?


----------

